# American Foulbrood Clean-up?



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

rosemare writes:
Per Ruby's advice, a housemate and I moved the bees into a nuc and removed anything that looked diseased. 

tecumseh:
usually in conjuction with moving the hive to new frames and foundation it is advisable to also (at the earliest opportunity) to also change out the queen.

a lot of folks will burn and bury the frames and use a hot flame to scorch the inside of the box.

unless you suspect the bees are in a backyard where they are constantly exposed to another hive with afb then (except for considerations in regards to the safety of people and pets) a back yard should do just fine.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

"bringing it to folks in the sierras" 
where in the sierras would that be?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Wouln't worry about the mead unless your bees drink.


----------



## rosmarE (Dec 31, 2007)

*American Foulbrood Clean-up + Bees in the Sierras*

Thank you everyone for your helpful advice! We shall enjoy mead and do some winter reading and conversating to get ready for next season.

As for strangardener's question, it would be Calaveras County, near West Point where I have family. It looks like I might have inspired one of the men who raised me to work with bees. Didn't start in time last year, but maybe this year. There is the "mountain misery" bush which the bees are all in and it would be amazing to taste their honey! There would be other considerations up there, however, such as bears! Well, we'll see if he wants to start this year and cross these bridges later in the season.

In the future I may ask you some questions about beekeeping in the Sierras, since that's your area. It seems that your season started a month later than ours in the Bay Area. At least that was my inexperienced guess from watching the bees up there...


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

There is the "mountain misery" bush which the bees are all in and it would be amazing to taste their honey!

- mountain misery was called kikikikinic(sp) by the natives. on warm summer evenings it's aroma reminds me of cooking artichokes.

In the future I may ask you some questions about beekeeping in the Sierras, since that's your area. It seems that your season started a month later than ours in the Bay Area. At least that was my inexperienced guess from watching the bees up there... 

-ask away as far as bloom times i noticed you mentioned ruby. if your in oakland/berkley i'd think you might have more of an urban forage, which means there might be something for the bees to glean whenever they can fly. in my area we have bloom febuary through july then nothing. look at and use the "post your bloom dates" at the top of the first forum here on beesource, it's interesting.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

I've kept bees both in the Bay area and in the Sierra's. When I moved up here in the mountains I thought I would be moving into a beekeepers heaven. Wrong! Short season, cold winters, dry summers, and yes, bears. Altitude also makes a big differance. The higher you go the more difficult it can get. I log in hundreds of miles a year trying to get at least some of my bees into locations where they will winter well and get them back for the honey flow. I've also spent a couple thousand dollars on bear fencing and still lose some hives once in a while. The forest environment I am in will only support five to ten hives in a single location. In the Bay area beekeeping was a whole lot more fun and less work, plus the urban environment and mild climate produced almost twice the honey crop per hive. 

If you can, keep em in Oakland and as close to home as possable. You probably are in one of the best beekeeping areas around here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>mountain misery was called kikikikinic(sp) by the natives.

Unfortunately anything that makes a pleasant odor and taste in a pipe is called kinickkinick (or variations of the spelling) which just means "tobacco mix". Around here that's usually red osier dogwood, but even here it could be other things and other places it could be many different things...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Michael Bush;372121 Unfortunately anything that makes a pleasant odor and taste in a pipe is called kinickkinick (or variations of the spelling) which just means "tobacco mix".[/QUOTE said:


> I remember back in the 60s, when my brother and I were hitchhiking back and forth across North America, he took a liking to smoking kinickinick...among other things. Well, he tried carrying a tin of it across the US/Canada border. Bad idea. They cuffed him, and stuffed him in the back room. The experts came to the conclusion that it wasn't dope, and allowed us to pass, but held onto the tin of plant leaves.
> 
> A year later, he received the tin with kinickinic in the mail.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

As a Native American I always have several kinds of plants around for incense. I have been fortunate that I haven't been arrested, I suppose. I did have a policeman once asking what was in each bag with plants and I rattled off the Lakota name, the common name and the Latin name for each. Finally he said, "are you a botanist or something?". I said, no, but I took these plants pretty seriously.

Probably the most common "Kinickinick" is Arctostophylus Uva ursa (used to be called Uva ursa Uva ursa) aka Bear berry.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i was wrong. 'mountain misery' latin name chamaebatia foliolosa was/is kit-kit-dizze.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Its just one more example of how learning and cultural awareness is being actively discouraged. 



Michael Bush said:


> As a Native American I always have several kinds of plants around for incense. I have been fortunate that I haven't been arrested, I suppose. I did have a policeman once asking what was in each bag with plants and I rattled off the Lakota name, the common name and the Latin name for each. Finally he said, "are you a botanist or something?". I said, no, but I took these plants pretty seriously.
> 
> Probably the most common "Kinickinick" is Arctostophylus Uva ursa (used to be called Uva ursa Uva ursa) aka Bear berry.


----------

